# Are 2 extroverts more likely to produce Exxx type offspring?



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Had look on net but cba to really do the research on it,
But my parents ENTJ dad ESTP mom and both huge personalities and produced,
ESFP × 2
ESTP
ENTJ
And one ENTP lol.

Not tested but these types traits and behaviours match their personalities perfectly, but all definitely extroverts for sure.

So opinions, Ideas, Facts or even new unique therories.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It's difficult to say if Socionics has any genetic components whatsoever. I hesitate to pin it down like that when there is no evidence to support it.

That said, my dad is an LSE, my mom is an EII, and my sister is an SEI, whereas I'm an ILE. Or, that's my best guess, anyway.

Seems pretty random.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm unsure - 
My mom - esfj 
Dad- entp
Me Enfp I guess we're extroverts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

My childhood was like one massive competition lol all trying to be one step up on one of the others in some way, 

But it was never dull or quiet and the debates were legendary still are,
The 2 entj 2 estp an 2 esfp took thier respective corners and proceed to try out do each other an me in middle being ultimate devils advocate and keeping debate hot lol flitting from one side to next lol.
Although on my warped principles i would very rarely agree with entjs even if they were right because i despised my dad.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

I've seen no evidence of this being true. I have however noticed that the introverts I know who's got two extroverted parents usually turn out socially ambiverted and vice versa, and that makes sense I guess.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> It's difficult to say if Socionics has any genetic components whatsoever. I hesitate to pin it down like that when there is no evidence to support it.


Hmmm maybe we should do a poll for people with 2 extroverted parents and see the percentage of extroverts that come from this and vise versa with 2 introverts,

Would be intresting social experiment.

Lol but im entp and cba to start poll on it so someone else do it lol!


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

My father was an ESTJ, my mother is an ESFJ. My sister is an ESFP, my brother is an ENFP and i am an INTJ. So the score is 2:1 in favor on Extroverts.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

There is no known correlation and I doubt there is one.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Alpha_Orionis said:


> My father was an ESTJ, my mother is an ESFJ. My sister is an ESFP, my brother is an ENFP and i am an *INTJ.* So the score is 2:1 in favor on Extroverts.


Ohhh a intj.



ENTPlayful1uk said:


> Lol but im entp and cba to start poll on it so someone else do it lol!


you guys are generally love to implement ideas and analyse data right? 
So refine and implement lol.

*Thinking why does my need to joke always get better of me.*


----------

